# Would ya shoot this guy?



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This pic is running around on Facebook like wild fire so many of you have prolly already seen it. But man, What a TOAD! :shock:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wish that was my backyard! He'd be on the wall.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe on the second weekend.... It would take that long to clean up the mess in my pants from seeing him the first weekend!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dream buck


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

I've seen this pic on FB as well...its on a golf course if I recall.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

solocam said:


> I've seen this pic on FB as well...its on a golf course if I recall.


Must be the new greenskeeper.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's one of my favorite looking bucks of all time.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Schwing! :shock:

"Dream buck" is an understatement!


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

Think that is the cemetary buck down in SLC. Great looking buck...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

JDub17 said:


> Think that is the cemetary buck down in SLC. Great looking buck...


Nope. This buck makes that one look like a pup. This buck is rumored to be on a golf course in Bend Oregon? Who really knows???

I'll tell ya who this buck looks like. A young "Buck of Justice" before he started gong down hill and losing points.

Also, how wide you guys think he is? I'm saying a solid 35 at least.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Poor thing. Having to carry all that weight around on his head all day. Someone should really do him a favor and put him out of his misery.

See!? I'm really only looking out for the deer's best interests.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would shoot him, but only on the last day of the hunt because I didn't find anything bigger.:mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not going to say I wouldn't shoot it, but I prefer the nice symetrical typical 4 point frames. I don't get real excited over all the extra junk on there. Big, tall, deep forked horns is where it's at!!!!

He certainly is a big sucker though!!
Maybe we should call him A-Roid. he looks liks he's been juicing!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah if I remember correctly the cemetery buck has a double main beam on one side...buck of a lifetime for sure!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The Cemetery buck doesn't have a double main beam and hasn't had the double beam for two years. 

The buck in the photo is also not the cemetery buck. The buck in the photo is about 60" or more larger then current cemetery buck.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you say "photoshop"? 

It just doesn't look right to me. Especially around the bases.


----------



## CoopersDesign (May 18, 2009)

*Photoshop? I think not.*



Loke said:


> Can you say "photoshop"?
> 
> It just doesn't look right to me. Especially around the bases.


This will get rid of any doubt that he's photoshopped.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd wait until he shedded that ugly velvet off. Don't know how you stick flippers like the covers left on. Hard horned is where it's at!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats a nice video.That droptine looks like a 5th leg growing there.


----------



## CoopersDesign (May 18, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> I'd wait until he shedded that ugly velvet off. Don't know how you stick flippers like the covers left on. Hard horned is where it's at!


Like this, Utahgolf?

http://harlancooper.photoshelter.com/gallery-image/Mule-Deer/G0000DYtJp9CQwDg/I0000y6EoHiyNvyU


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That's my dream buck!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

If I seen that thing in front of me I'd probably pass out.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Lets just hope that all the pub. on him doesn't bring out some low life crap
with a 22 mag and poach him out.. he is a beauty. what a gene to pass on.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen the picture before. That has to be one of my top 5 most favorite looking bucks ever.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

This buck is from Bend, OR. Don't worry about him, he has 24hr protection due to his fame. Funny that he grew up in an area not known for big bucks.-----SS


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I know I'm in the tiny minority here but that buck just doesn't look that good to me, he's got almost a freakish look to him. His rack just looks all out of proportion to the rest of his body. It's like a stripper with DDD boobies, there's such a thing as TOO big! Goes to show that there is such a thing as too much of a good thing.....


----------

